# Canada puts VIA's Canadian on the $10 bill



## CHamilton (Apr 30, 2013)

$10—back/verso


$10 – 2013, Polymer series

Theme: The Canadian train
The expansion of the railway in the 1880s was hailed as a remarkable feat of engineering for a young country with a varied and often treacherous terrain. At the time, the railway was the longest ever built, and its completion demonstrated Canada’s pioneering spirit by linking our eastern and western frontiers, connecting people, and facilitating the exchange of goods. Today, The Canadian train, winding its way through the Rockies showcases Canada’s natural beauty and symbolizes what we accomplished as a young nation.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 30, 2013)

...so can Harper give a few runs of these to VIA so they can _keep_ the Canadian?


----------



## yarrow (May 1, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> $10—back/verso
> 
> 
> $10 – 2013, Polymer series
> ...


pretty cool. gotta bring one back from our next visit north


----------



## FriskyFL (May 28, 2013)

How does one say "bitter irony" in Canadian?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 28, 2013)

FriskyFL said:


> How does one say "bitter irony" in Canadian?


Abute the same way one says New York's Penn Station south of the border, eh?


----------

